# Garage Workshop / Shared Space



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

Over the past few months, I have been transitioning away from a garage with some woodworking tools into an actual shop. I have a 20 by 22 attached garage that my wife does not want to park in. However it will remain as the storage location for a push lawnmower, yard hand tools, bikes, and similar typical garage storage items.

I am installing hooks on the wall for the bikes right next to the roll up door, but I was wondering if anyone else had any additional tips on how to store non-woodworking items in your shop without them getting in the way?


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

How high are the ceilings? Could always make a lift.

Rihc


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have purchased some of those Rubbermaid storage cabinets to keep stuff in. The tall ones with no shelves for things like yard tools. Ones with shelves to store other random things. I also tried to standardize on 12 gallon plastic flip top crates to keep most smaller items in, and then get open shelving adjusted to fit these 12 gallon crates. I also have 10' ceilings in there and mounted a bunch of those HyLoft ceiling storage things that hold these crates well. ALl of this does a good job of keeping sawdust etc out of all the stuff.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> I am installing hooks on the wall for the bikes right next to the roll up door, but I was wondering if anyone else had any additional tips on how to store non-woodworking items in your shop without them getting in the way?
> 
> - MJClark


No. 

A storage cabinet with a lock on it for items you don't want lying around, and lots of storage shelves.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Overhead racks can be a great place for extra storage. I have four 4'x8' racks in my two car garage. Two of these fit above the garage doors. I have 9' ceilings so there is close to 2' of space above the doors.

Works great to put stuff in large plastic bins. It sort of functions as an attic might. Of course these are no use for things like lawn mowers or really anything you want to access often.

While I actually converted a 3rd garage bay into a dedicated shop, I put up a shed for all the yard stuff, mower, shovels rakes as well as additional storage for all the Christmas stuff. So if possible consider putting up a shed for that stuff. You'll have more shop space and all that other stuff won't get covered in sawdust.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If you have rafter space, lay down plywood for storage in the rafters. Install high shelves along the walls. If you have the head room - install hanging shelves from the rafters. install a 2'x4' rack of shelves from floor to ceiling. or Make a 8'x10' outdoor storage shed. Attach a enclosed 4' lean-to to the garage.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Buy or build another storage shed for non-working stuff.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Invest in roller dollies for your woodworking tools. This way you can dense pack them until it is time to use them. And if you purchase shelving make sure it is heavy duty and that the shelves are mesh or perforated so that they shed dust buildup. Good mobile mechanics tool boxes store a ton of tools and can be easily repositioned as needed. Craig's List or dare I say Harbor Freight are good places to find affordable boxes.


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

I'm with Bondo,
I don't like to store lawn mowers under the same roof I sleep under. Plus lawn work sucks and woodworking is fun so its a priority thing.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's another vote with Bondo. I think you've given yourself a good first woodworking project for the garage shop: a backyard shed for lawn tool storage. There are lots of great plans available.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

*''And not get in the way"* Not possible…...follow Bondo….....


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Storage shed, I have two one for me and one for my wife. I still have to give her a spot to park in the winter. I have a 30×33 detached garage I heat. I need to get my kitchen cabinets done real soon because she wants to park in the garage. Snow tomorrow so I didn't make my goal of clearing out her spot.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Gas powered equipment should not be stored in garage attached to living space, ESPECIALLY if you have gas hot water heater in garage. I use a mid sized outdoor rubber maid storage box for lawn mower, chain saw, and fuels.

I keep all my shop solvents, paints in industrial flammable storage cabinet picked up at auction cheap.

Solution(s) I adopted to help make shop easy to clean and reconfigure as needed:

1) Use wire rack shelving units on wheels for near wall storage. BORG sells them cheap. As long as the heavy stuff is on bottom, stable & easy to move around. If you keep the wood tools, separate from car tools, separate from house repair storage, separate from camping stuff, etc; you can 'stack' the racks tight side by side to each other with short side against wall, and move them apart to gain access as needed, like moving library shelves. Makes storage extremely flexible, sometimes I have them all against one wall, and other times I line them up them against 2 side walls. Thanks to wire shelves and everything inside a storage container or box, can use air gun and compressor to de-dust the racks the day before I start any finishing work (with dust filter running overnight).

2) Storing bikes in wood shop is royal pain. Best solution I have found is this rack from HF. It is not perfect. Wobbles some when you move it around fully loaded, wheels are sort of small if you have large seams in concrete, but it gets 4 bikes off the ground & they all can be used/moved as needed as one unit. Note - it does require person to lift the top wheel off the rack, so young kids can't really get bikes down.

3) Storing long handled yard tools, like shovel, rake, brooms, etc; I use a Rubbermaid commercial 'Brute' trash can with lid and mobile base (dolly). Punch or hole saw cut 1.5 - 2" holes for handles of tools to stick down thru lid. Make 1-2 opening(s) 2" wide and 6-12" long for weird stuff like electric hedge trimmers. As long as you have some heavy stuff like sledge hammer, axe with short handles to keep some eight near lid, it moves and stores ok. If it gets top heavy with only long shovels/rakes, put a couple of thin sand bags in can along sides to prevent tipping over, that or a couple inches of gravel.

4) If do not have attic/indoor space for seasonal stuff, then I use cheap Hyloft ceiling mounted racks above the garage door. Can usually get 15-16" of space in garage, which is enough for one layer of (6) storage boxes. 29-30" will get you 2 layers and a lot of space for stuff like xmas decorations. Can also buy a more expensive heavy duty version, or make you own and use it for wood storage.

In case it is not apparent; my storage is all extremely mobile. Currently renting my domicile. This is 3rd place in last 5 years. Only thing I hang on walls is my wood storage racks, some ceiling racks, or occasional used upper kitchen cabinets when I find them for $10 at a garage sale. Moving above rolling racks for short in-town move is easy: wrap in shrink wrap and roll onto moving truck/trailer - no need to pack/unpack.
When I had more permanent shop, I built wall cabinets for storing stuff, that fit above my rolling wire shelves.

Thanks for reading to bottom of long response, hope it helps!
Best Luck outfitting your work shop.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

We broke down and installed a shed (8X12) from lowes, for Bikes, rakes, mowers, and the lifejackets/tow tubes and spare tire for the boat.
Also handy for storing turning blanks to dry, and be out of the way.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey! Another Yooper…how great!

When we built our house in the Hiawatha Forest, I was going to use my Shopsmith in the garage, attached to the house. Rather quickly the garage storage needs made woodworking impossible. Wood storage was especially a problem.

I had enough land to build my 24' x 28' workshop, which was actually a garage package from Menards in Escanaba.

Then two years ago I purchased a 16' x 8' shed from Anderson Lumber Co. in Rapid River. I was really glad to get the lawn mower, generator, and all the garden tools out of the garage. It's not a great idea to have gasoline and propane in your house.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The advantages to a battery operated lawn mower.


----------



## WoodshopTherapy (Feb 11, 2018)

To maximize the storage space in a garage, you can build a raised platform at the back of the garage, that would be above the hood of the vehicles. That will give you a lot of storage.

I woodwork in my one-car garage, and I chose to build a shed to store all my outdoor equipment in. That way I only have to share space with the recycling and garbage bins!


----------

